# Brown Recluse treatment



## tnprogrammer (Apr 16, 2014)

So, I live in Tennessee and I've seen quite a few Black Widow spiders over the years. All outside. Last week I found a Brown Recluse in an old box in my garage up on a high shelf. We built this house exactly two years ago. The box was in a storage unit for a while before we moved, but I'm wondering what the possibility is that this critter has been in there all this time. 
Having spent 5 of my early years building houses I have become a nut about two things. Water mitigation and bugs. I spray CONSTANTLY. I use professional level products that I'm able to purchase off of the internet. We NEVER see bugs inside our house. Not even tiny ones. I spray the garage pretty well and have always had glue traps in the garage. In those two years the only thing of consequence that I've caught in one of those glue traps is a wolf spider. I find a lot of dead bugs just inside the garage us I treat the door barrier liberally. 
So here's my question. How concerned should I be that I have a recluse issue? Is it common for people to find them in the garages since access to areas like that are more accessible? Have any of you encountered this situation?
I'm now planning to step up my efforts at bug control. This weekend I will be spraying all baseboards with Talstar P inside the house along with dusting under the ones that I can with Tempo 1% dust. I have a Dustin Mizer dust broadcaster that I can use to blow in the crawlspace, but I'm wondering if that is a good idea or if professionals usually do such an application. I have heard that for recluse treatments the pros will actually broadcast spray a pesticide dust in the attic. 
I'm not lying...this really has me worked up. To go to the lengths I go to and then find a recluse disturbs me. And it's not like I've ever seen a single one in the house, but I've never had glue traps inside the house either, which is probably the best way to catch those buggers. I'm almost afraid to add them as I might actually catch one which would freak me out even more 
Just looking for testimonials and input here.
Thanks!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A Brown Recluse is not aggressive unless he is mashed a little like rolling over on one or it is in your clothes. I am no expert but I have read somewhere the only way to spray for them and do any good is directly on them, broadcasting does little good. In my experience, there isn't a lot you can do to keep them out, just watch where you put your hands in a dark place, they love the dark.


----------



## PandJ (Mar 28, 2016)

pesticides can build up in an environment also. Be careful not to over use as that is more dangerous than a recluse spider. One thought is that there are lots of spiders that look like recluse spiders so maybe it's not really one.


----------



## tnprogrammer (Apr 16, 2014)

Man, I really wish I was wrong about this being a recluse. However, because I do so much of my own pest control I've become very familiar with identifying spiders. Plus, I sent the pic to my pest control guy just for validation. I still like to have a pest control company come three times a year. Let's face it, they are the pros and there is no substitute for experience. I took a pic after I took everything out of the box and the little bugger posed for me. You don't get a much better specimen than this:


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

With all that spraying of chemicals you got over the internet, have you considered the possibility that you are causing yourself more harm than any of the creatures you are trying to eradicate would cause you?


----------



## tnprogrammer (Apr 16, 2014)

Daniel Holzman said:


> With all that spraying of chemicals you got over the internet, have you considered the possibility that you are causing yourself more harm than any of the creatures you are trying to eradicate would cause you?


Nope. I've done tons of research over the years on how best to treat for pests. Most of it driven by the fact that I'm very allergic to wasps. As I pointed out in a post to another member today, you have to use these products in accordance with the directions. They are made to be used a certain way for certain pests. Do what the pros do, use the right tool for the job. I also have a very good relationship with the company that treats my home in that I let them know what I'm using and how often I use it in between their treatments. I don't try to replace them. I rely on their years' of expertise.
That being said, I called my exterminator and discussed my plan of action before I've done anything. He advised me of a few things:
1. Do not broadcast spray a pesticide dust in the crawlspace. If you use dust, just use a hand duster and use it in a targeted manner. 
2. Use many more glue traps to survey the situation. His words (almost exactly) were "If you place glue traps liberally throughout the house in the summer for a couple of weeks you will know if you have a recluse PROBLEM." 
3. Talstar P is a safe product and is rated for indoor use. spraying the baseboards is useful, but definitely do not over spray by wetting them down. 

Bottom line...He is coming to the house this Saturday to do a thorough inspection including the crawlspace and attic.


----------



## ProGreen (Oct 2, 2014)

tnprogrammer said:


> Man, I really wish I was wrong about this being a recluse. However, because I do so much of my own pest control I've become very familiar with identifying spiders. Plus, I sent the pic to my pest control guy just for validation. I still like to have a pest control company come three times a year. Let's face it, they are the pros and there is no substitute for experience. I took a pic after I took everything out of the box and the little bugger posed for me. You don't get a much better specimen than this:


May I ask why you didn't just smash him with a hammer right then?


----------



## tnprogrammer (Apr 16, 2014)

trust me....he got smashed. However, they are small enough that it's tough to really see the identifying markings. I had to get a picture i could magnify first. I didn't want to be like a lot of people and call every brown spider i see a recluse.


----------

